

A look at what lies ahead for Final Fantasy - nzonbi
http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/next-chapter-never-ending-story-look-lies-ahead-final-fantasy/

======
uchi
>Final Fantasy XIV is a re-launch of a failed 2010 MMO.

It is indeed a re-launch. But such a successful re-launch that they had to
temporarily shut down digital downloads for nearly a month because they didn't
expect such a large influx of players.

A relaunch that was so successful that they had to revise their earnings
report from an estimated 20 million dollar operating loss for the financial
year to a 48 million dollar profit[1]. The game has 1.5 million registered
accounts[2]. But I guess mentioning that would certainly detract from the
supposed doom and gloom of the franchise that author is trying to perpetrate.

I'm playing it. It's very fun. Here's a small article on it[0].

[0][http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/09/final-fantasy-xiv-a-
re...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/09/final-fantasy-xiv-a-realm-reborn-
impressions-proud-to-be-an-mmorpg/)

[1][http://www.vg247.com/2013/11/05/square-enix-financials-
final...](http://www.vg247.com/2013/11/05/square-enix-financials-final-
fantasy-14-relaunch-exceeds-projections-forecast-revised/)

[2][http://www.siliconera.com/2013/10/25/final-fantasy-xiv-
realm...](http://www.siliconera.com/2013/10/25/final-fantasy-xiv-realm-
reborn-1-5-million-registered-accounts/)

------
mhurron
> Final Fantasy XIV is a re-launch of a failed 2010 MMO. Final Fantasy XV, due
> out on PlayStation 4 and Xbox One in the near future, is actually just Final
> Fantasy Versus XIII

And yet the only Final Fantasy I'm looking forward to is the X/X-2 HD re-
releases. After the horrible XII and XIII, of which I never would have even
finished XII if it wasn't for bubble auto-leveling, XIII sits unfinished and
XI was basically just destroyed, I just stopped caring about anything new SE
was putting out.

I used to buy consoles based on where Final Fantasy was, now I just ignore
them if they show up on a Playstation and don't care if they jump to the XBOX.

~~~
enko
I think a lot of people are hoping for a "remaster" of FFVII, including me.
I'd buy a PS4 solely for FFVII in an instant, assuming they did a good job of
course.

FFX would be great, but I'm annoyed it's only on PS3, which I skipped.

~~~
ffk
This was quite a while ago, but Square announced they would not do a FFVII
remake until another FF outsells it. FFVII had around 10 million sales. The
closest was FFVIII with 8.15 million sales.

Sales data: [http://vgsales.wikia.com/wiki/Best_selling_Square-
Enix_games](http://vgsales.wikia.com/wiki/Best_selling_Square-Enix_games)

~~~
zinssmeister
Which is a weird statement to make. I'd stop making remakes of those SNES
classics for all sorts of devices and start work on a true remake of the best
(selling) Final Fantasy which was FF7. I can't help but feel they are scared
to try.

------
zinssmeister
"you can fit so much more game into one unit, of course you want to put in
more content so you come up with even more ideas" I actually wish they
wouldn't keep adding more and keep future games a bit shorter in play time.
Focus.

